# Great value 4 course Meal



## podgerodge (20 Sep 2005)

On a flying visit to Blanchardstown yesterday I met some friends in a place called the Vineyard Restaurant (and pub).

15 euro for the early bird 4 course meal and no service charge.

For that you could get the likes of 

starter - chicken wings or prawn cocktail / soup (about 8 starters on offer)
main course - turkey & ham / 7oz sirloin steak (about 12 main courses)
desert - apple pie / trifle /icecream (about 5 deserts)
coffee / tea

with waiter service - for Eur15! 

Normally I moan about "rip-off's" (without getting into the definition of what constitutes one) but this was great food and great value.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Sep 2005)

Fair play for posting details.


Was in Scent Garden (above Comans in Rathgar) on Sunday night and they have a three course Sunday lunch for €9.95 with tea/coffee for €1 extra.  They also have a very good value (imho) value/early bird menu on weeknights _until 11 (or some other relatively late hour)._

For more fixed price meals, check out the [broken link removed].

We also find that the [broken link removed]booket and card offer good value.

Btw, I have no connection with either website, and am not in the restaurant trade.


----------



## car (20 Sep 2005)

podge,
wheres that vineyard restaraunt in blanch?


----------



## Ceist Beag (20 Sep 2005)

car its in middle of the village, just at the junction where you can turn off for the hospital or in the opposite side for the church.


----------



## Noor77 (20 Sep 2005)

I love the idea of this thread - highlighting good deals and value and not just generalising about rip-offs


----------



## Cahir (20 Sep 2005)

Isn't it above the Blanchardstown House pub (not sure if it's still called that - maybe that name has changed too).


----------



## onekeano (20 Sep 2005)

Been the a couple of times - service is excellent too,  not to mention those eastern european waitresses 

Roy


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Sep 2005)

onekeano said:
			
		

> Been the a couple of times



Eh?  Been "the a" ???????????


----------



## Round Tuit (21 Sep 2005)

pub used to be called the Blanchardstown House, is now called the Vineyard and the restaurant upstairs is actually called something like Tournados Bistro. If you enter the village from the south (ie from Castleknock or from M50 via Scotts roundabout) you pass the Bell pub at a junction and Vineyard is on RHS of next crossroads right on the junction.


----------



## podgerodge (21 Sep 2005)

yep, that's it all right! getting hungry thinking about it.


----------



## Goldfish (22 Sep 2005)

The restaurant in the Carnegie Court Hotel in Swords do a great early bird also.  The Menu choice and food is excellent.  Cost is €15.95 and it's available until 7:30pm.  Best value/food I've ever had in a restaurant.  

[broken link removed]


----------



## tomthumb (23 Sep 2005)

anyone any recommendations for the south side dublin for good value/prices?


----------



## Slash (23 Sep 2005)

tomthumb said:
			
		

> anyone any recommendations for the south side Dublin for good value/prices?



1. Cafe Bar Deli in Ranelagh 
2. Dunne and Crescenzi in South Frederick Street and Sandymount, opening shortly in Dundrum SC.


----------



## RainyDay (23 Sep 2005)

Don Valentinos in Ballinteer - Early Bird menu (up to 7pm I think) is about €14. Weds night is pasta night, with all pasta dishes at €6.95 each. Thurs night is pizza night with all large (12") pizzas at €6.95 each. Had a nice seafood pizza there last night at a great price.


----------



## RainyDay (10 Oct 2005)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> On a flying visit to Blanchardstown yesterday I met some friends in a place called the Vineyard Restaurant (and pub).
> 
> 15 euro for the early bird 4 course meal and no service charge.


We checked out the Vineyard in Blanch yesterday and I would concur with Podge's recommendation. Decent food from a fairly traditional range of options & decent service at a very good price. They also have a full menu available if you want a larger selection (at full price). If I had to find something to quibble about, I was mildly miffed that they were going to charge for switching spuds to fries with my main course, but I guess if margins are tight, they probably have to sit tight on these kinds of substitutions.


----------



## car (10 Oct 2005)

Seeing as we're talking good value for good food.  
Was in the Deadmans Inn in lucan on saturday evening.  The carvery was finished about 5:30 so I had the barfood instead.  Had a piece of monkfish (13.95e) and a friend had steak(15.95e) and we both agreed that we would have been paying double for what we got if in a restaraunt.   Chips, mash and boiled with veg all included on restaraunt type delph.  Service top notch too.


----------



## Jess (12 Oct 2005)

For anyone living in the Dundrum/Churchtown area, the Cape Cafe (South African restuarant) is good value. Early bird 3 course, with tea/coffee and glass vino is €20.

It's good value in general there, and you can usually download a voucher for one free main course at [broken link removed]


----------



## Happy Days (13 Oct 2005)

Early birds are all very well and good but I dont know how many times I've arrived at  the restaurants 15 mins too late for the early bird prices


and most of the restaurants I go to dont do early birds on weekends when I'd be looking to eat out.

but in saying that highlighting the value instead of rip off which drives me mad is great for a change


----------

